

The New Dictators Rule by Velvet Fist - trapexit
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/25/opinion/the-new-dictators-rule-by-velvet-fist.html

======
venomsnake
I am especially scared of Erdogan. He is dismantling turkey and converting it
into islamist state with great speed.

